# .NET and More > Silverlight >  how silverlight connect with database

## Guvera

Hi friends,

  I am new for silverlight.Currently i am using VS 2008 SP1 and Silverlight 2. I have a webservice code in my VS 2005 application. I am not used LINQ. I have a doubt that is shall i implement these web services in silverlight, If it is yes what is the procedure? I need some tutorial. I dont have any idea about that. Please reply me and give some links. I need to learn.It's very urgent.

Hope yours reply.

Thanks & Regards

----------


## mendhak

Moved to Silverlight forum, hopefully you'll get an answer here.

----------


## MattP

You'll want to upgrade from Silverlight 2 to 3 (4 is in beta).

http://silverlight.net/learn/

Some good information in the 'Silverlight Videos' and 'Documentation sections.

http://www.myvbprof.com/MainSite/index.aspx#/Home

Some pretty good full examples here.

----------


## Cavar

Another good resource is the Get Started section on the Silverlight.net site.

C

----------


## RobDog888

See the Data Access Options section:
http://timheuer.com/blog/articles/si...sing-data.aspx




> Expose data via service layers.  This is how Silverlight can communicate with data.  Here are the primary means:
> 
> Web services: SOAP, ASP.NET web services (ASMX), WCF services, POX, REST endpoints 
> Sockets: network socket communication 
> File: accessing static content via web requests

----------

